
An analysis of performance evolution of Linux’s core operations - matt_d
https://blog.acolyer.org/2019/11/04/an-analysis-of-performance-evolution-of-linuxs-core-operations/
======
ripley12
I really love Adrian Colyer's presentation of academic papers. He has a knack
for summarizing the essential points of a complex topic.

